# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Shimano Kassette 9 Fach, Ritzel haben Spiel!

## Christoph-dh

Hallo,

Ich habe vorhin meine Kassette abgebaut, um meinen Freilauf zu Säubern. 

Ich habe dann auch gleich die Kassette gesäubert, und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das die einzelnen Ritzel Spiel haben. Sprich: Sie lassen sich nach Hinten und vorn Drehen so ganz leicht. 

Anmerken muss ich: Die Kassette ist ausgebaut, und dann lassen sich die Ritzel die fest verbaut sind, leicht drehen. Ist das normal bei einer Rennrad Kassette, ich denke nicht oder? 

Wenn ich Sie dann wieder einbaue, und dann festziehe, ist kein Spiel mehr da. Kassette hat auch kein Spiel oben und Seitlich. 

ich hoffe ich habe das irgendwie verständlich erklärt, ich weiß, klingt doch schon sehr komisch, das sich alle Ritzel die fest verschraubt sind, drehen lassen mit der Hand... 

Ich muss anmerken, ich bin viel Fahrer. Rennrad Kassette, Bike ist ein Downhill. 

Empfiehlt ihr eine komplett neue zu kaufen? Oder kann man das so weiterfahren... Weil im verbauten zustand nichts mehr davon zu merken ist... 

Danke im vorraus

----------


## prolink88

wenn sie Festgezogen ist und dann kein Spiel hat passt alles!etwas Spiel haben die einzelnen Ritzel schon am Freilauf. das passt schon. keine Sorge

----------

